# Handy Ping mit 01377378017



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hatte heute morgen (8:56 , 31.07.2005) einen Anruf in abwesendheit auf dem Handy, ich habs klingen gehört und war schon aus dem Bett, da war das klingen schon wieder vorbei. (vielleicht waren es 5sec oder weniger)

Der Anruf kam von +491377378017

Nach kurzer suche im Netz fand ich raus das diese Nummer zum Telvoting der Telekom gehört. 0137-7......  98Cent pro Min und Anruf.
Also Abzocke und Betrugsversuch.

also paßt auf .

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,

genau das selbe ist mir heute auch passiert. 8:42 Uhr, exakt die gleiche Nummer. Es hat nur einmal geklingelt.

Marco M und ich sind bestimmt nicht die einzigen, die heute angerufen worden sind. 

Grüße aus Köln

Lavazza


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

Bei mir auch 9:22 Uhr!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*01377378017 - Nummer*

Hallo!
Ich bin am 31.07.2005 um 16.19 Angerufen worden!

Ich werde meinem Anbieter informieren um Zahlungen an diesen [] zu vermeiden. Im schlimmsten fall werde ich eine Strafanzeige erstatten.

Grüß
Martin

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*01377378017*

das gleiche ist mir auch passiert aber erst um 22:51 uhr war die selbe nummer

gruß 

Andy


----------



## User Nr 2528 (4 August 2005)

Habbich eben gefunden. Vielleicht trifft das ja zu:

"T-Mobile warnt vor Telefonbetrug mit Servicenummern!
Warnung vor Telefonbetrug
In den vergangenen Tagen sind Fälle bekannt geworden, in denen Mobilfunk- wie Festnetzkunden durch kurze Anrufe dazu aufgefordert wurden, eine Nummer mit der Vorwahl 0137-7 zurückzurufen. Die 0137-Nummern sind vielen Telefonkunden als T-Vote-Call-Dienste bekannt. Mit dem aktuellen Trick wird so eine falsche Seriosität suggeriert.

Der Anrufer hat keinerlei Nutzen vom Rückruf, ihm entstehen jedoch die im jeweiligen Tarif anfallenden Verbindungskosten zuzüglich 1,39 Euro als Einmalbetrag pro Anruf. T-Mobile empfiehlt daher, die Rufnummern aus der Anrufliste unbedingt zu überprüfen, bevor ein Rückruf getätigt wird. Es ist nicht üblich, dass man über Servicerufnummern angerufen wird und diese als versäumt registriert werden.

Weitere wichtige Detailinformationen finden Sie auf der T-Mobile Webseite zu dieser Meldung. "

Quelle: win-report


----------



## sascha (4 August 2005)

Siehe auch http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=275


----------

